# Best time of year for pups



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

What time of year have all you breeders out there find the best. I know the main thing is the dog is ok and happy but wondered if you had the choice when is the best time? In the summer,spring, autumn, winter, Christmas. By "the best" I mean raising them and selling them I assume like candysmum said earlier If you have a waiting list It does not matter for selling the pups, but there could be the chance that you have more pups than people on your list. I wouls also assume that summer is much easier time to rear them as they can go outside more unless we have a normal english summer. I have been reading the book of the bitch and it says summer is a hard time to sell puppies on, which I find a bit odd  It is hard to know what to do for the best. Sorry to keep asking questions but I need to get everything straight in my head before I decide yes or no. I am so glad this site is here as lots of these sorts of questions you cant find the answer in a book


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Summer is good and bad. Good for all the washing your going to have to do, good for toilet training for new owners and good if the owner has no holidays planned but not if they have. Also you can't go on holiday you are pretty much stuck at home until the puppies have gone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Tyler was born in Jan and we brought him home the end of march,heading into summer so it was great toilet training him etc.
Meg was born in June,we brought her home at the end of August,we were heading into autumn and winter,that wasn't much fun standing outside in all weather's.

Personally I prefer a spring litter,easy to toilet train,spend time outside in the garden etc.....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I would always try to have a spring litter as a lot easier. I would also try and avoid Xmas litters even although I had a waiting list. I tend to think to much goes on in a household at Xmas without a puppy being there


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ive just mated my girl!
so fingers crossed i will have summer pups


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Spring puppies are great, but from a showing point of view, November pups are even better, means you get the whole summer season showing a puppy


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont get a choice lol as my bitches always come in season once a year in June. an August season would suit ME better for the shows LOL


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

dexter said:


> i dont get a choice lol as my bitches always come in season once a year in June. an August season would suit ME better for the shows LOL


lol Thats what is going to happen to me i think. just went back through my calender and Rosie had 9MONTHS between her seasons so that would work out as september, they would be born roughly in mid nov be ready for new homes in january. If I left it she would then the following year come into season in june then pups would be due august time and pups go to home october nov time, she would be 3 and half at this point. Not quite sure the best way to do it. I am not keen on pups being born over the winter as surely it is better for them to be able to go out in the sun. BUT I would love to have them this year. What would be great if she came into season early about june would be great lol. Do you think she will take notice if I ask her lol.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> lol Thats what is going to happen to me i think. just went back through my calender and Rosie had 9MONTHS between her seasons so that would work out as september, they would be born roughly in mid nov be ready for new homes in january. If I left it she would then the following year come into season in june then pups would be due august time and pups go to home october nov time, she would be 3 and half at this point. Not quite sure the best way to do it. I am not keen on pups being born over the winter as surely it is better for them to be able to go out in the sun. BUT I would love to have them this year. What would be great if she came into season early about june would be great lol. Do you think she will take notice if I ask her lol.


She may suprise you

I know many dogs not due until one time and coming a few months early.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

candysmum said:


> She may suprise you
> 
> I know many dogs not due until one time and coming a few months early.


I hope so but that would be far to easy. Does anyone know how far in advance you get your dog swabbed, I assume it is too late once they are in season


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

a lot of bitches coming early so you never know LOL. Years ago i had pups born beg November they were a nightmare at Christmas.
From a pet owners point of view i'd like a pup born Feb/March time much easier training a pup in the summer months.


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

I personally pefer to have puppies in the early months of the year it is much easier to regulate the temperature of whelping quarters when cold outside than in the summer when its (hopefully) warrm. Had a litter last summer and thought ok it would be easier to get them outside etc but didnt count on the rain we had and they only really got outside a couple of times.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i find late feb to late nov a good time if the weather is good , as i can get them mostly house trained before they go to homes. 
and as for selling it dont bother me as im very pickie who has my pups anyway so if i dont find the right people they will stay untill i have found them the right home.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Our pups will be due beginning of May if she is expecting, so ready to go end of July beg. of Aug.

But we are hoping to keep at least 1.

Ive brought ours home at all times of year, but even the one who came home a week before xmas wasn't a problem as our kids have left home and we just told everyone we'd see them in the New Year :thumbup:

Hubby always takes a week off work to let the new family member realise they have a daddy (he works shifts/long hours)

As for housetraining, we smoke but not indoors, so one of us go down the garden on the hour every hour wind rain or shine. And always take them with us.

I think most people rearrange their life around having a new pup, so doesn't matter when the pups arrive *


----------

